# Cor fitas do Bonfim.



## val555

hello!

As i undestand cor fitas are coloured bands (ribbons) but what is Bonfim?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## white_ray

Hi Val555,
You might be referring to ‘Fitas do Senhor do Bonfim’ from Brazil?
I have one of those at home. 
I found some information about it that explains shortly the meaning that you’re looking for. Hope it helps. 
wr
_“Senhor do Bonfim wrist ribbons, known as ‘fitas’, are an institution in the northeastern Brazilian state of Bahia. ‘Senhor do Bonfim’ means ‘Our Lord of a Good End’, which is one way that Bahianas refer to Jesus._
_The original ‘fita’ was known as "the measure of Bonfim", a name it acquired because, at 47 centimetres, its size corresponded to the length of the right arm on a statue of Christ on the high-alter of Bahia's most famous church (Senhor do Bonfim)._
_The common ‘fita’ of today is not made of silk, comes in many colours and is tied around the (left usually) wrist rather than around the neck. Its primary function is to petition for future miracles —large or small— rather than to remind anyone of previous such interventions._
_The modern-day ‘fita’ is also worn to promote Brazilian pride and/or simply as a souvenir. It can be made of nylon, as is the case with ‘fitas’ produced in São Paulo, or of cotton, as with ‘fita’s made in Salvador by a cooperative of artisans.”_

_Source: 'travelvice.com'_


----------



## olivinha

Just to illustrate White's information, here's a whole bunch of them.


----------



## white_ray

Team work Oli! 
wr


----------



## val555

Oh, Thanks a lot! I saw the picture before but I didn't know the story than 
Thanks a lot one more time!


----------



## coolbrowne

One more curiosity:

As far as I remember, the usual terminology in Bahia is "*medida* do (Senhor do) Bonfim", not "*fita* do..."





val555 said:


> ... I didn't know the story th*e*n...


Regards


----------



## white_ray

It makes sense coolbrowne! 
wr


----------



## Laly0717

coolbrowne said:


> One more curiosity:
> 
> As far as I remember, the usual terminology in Bahia is "*medida* do (Senhor do) Bonfim", not "*fita* do..."Regards



Hi, here in Brazil we say "Fita do Senhor do Bonfim" or just "fitinha" (as in little ribbon). I've never heard "medida"


----------



## mglenadel

Chico Buarque has even made mention to it on "trocando em miúdos":

"Eu vou lhe deixar a medida do Bonfim
Não me valeu
Mas fico com o disco do Pixinguinha, sim!
O resto é seu..."

Traditional belief tells that the grace sought after by the faithful will only come true once the ribbon tied to the wrist breaks off naturally. No tugging, no pulling, no yanking.


----------



## Laly0717

Oh.. well I have never heard that term before.. And I am brazilian. Here in Sao Paulo, we only say Fita do Bonfim or Fitinha do Bonfim


----------



## anaczz

Laly0717 said:


> Oh.. well I have never heard that term before.. And I am brazilian. Here in Sao Paulo, we only say Fita do Bonfim or Fitinha do Bonfim


Nowadays maybe... When they were the original ones, made in Salvador they used to be "medidas do Bonfim", even in São Paulo, just like it is in Chico Buarque and Francis Hime's song, as mglenadel said.


----------



## Istriano

Medida é muuuuuuuito antigo  Minha vó usa muito.  Eu falo fita.


----------



## anaczz

Chama de velha, chama...  você chegará lá!


----------



## coolbrowne

I'll have to agree with you





Laly0717 said:


> Oh.. well I have never heard that term before..


But this may be is the reason;





Laly0717 said:


> And I am *B*razilian. Here in São Paulo, we only say Fita do Bonfim or Fitinha do Bonfim


In any event, there is always a chance to learn some more: the term "medidas do Senhor do Bonfim" originates in Salvador, Bahia, not São Paulo. And there is a specific reason for that terminology: the lenght of the "medida" is the height (measure) of the venerated image of the "Senhor do Bonfim" in the famous church of the same name, on the eponymous "outeiro" (hill), in Salvador, Bahia. I am not ba(h)iano by birth, but I lived in Salvador 10 years and (if I may be allowed a personal note) most of my close family either lives or is buried in Salvador; I have lost count of the number of times I visited that famous hill.

Regards


----------



## Vós

Sou bahiano nem sabia que chamavam medida, se sim é algo antigíssimo.

Hoje fala-se fita mesmo.


----------



## Laly0717

Geez, you guys have really taken this seriously! 

Look, it doesn't matter that I am from the state of São Paulo! Like our friend from Bahia said, "medida" is really not used anymore! 
I think you guys should just take the word of a native for it! But, if you still wanna insist using "medida", sure, go for it!
I have never heard this, maybe I'm too young... But it's definitely "fita do Bonfim" or "fitinha do Bonfim" for most of Brazilians


----------



## Vanda

Laly, don't take it personally!  It is just that our folk love details.


----------



## Laly0717

Haha 
yeah.. I guess I did take it personally 

But if you think about it, most of the Brazilian population lives in the South of Brazil, which means that the largest number of Brazilians would say "fita" anyway. Nevertheless, our friend from Bahia also confirmed what I expected. So there you have it, unless you're an elder person, you won't hear "medida" around here! hahah


----------



## mglenadel

Look at it this way: If you say "medida" there's a whole lot of people who will not understand. If you use "fita" even people in Bahia will know what you mean, because they are, after all, ribbons (fitas).


----------



## Vós

Na verdade, não diria isso!

No nordeste tem muita gente!


----------

